# (Wanted) Schwinn DX Whizzer Frame



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 17, 2017)

I am looking for a Schwinn DX, Whizzer, or Marman Twin frame that has factory dimpled chain stays.
The attached photos display the frame that I am looking for.
Any leads would be much appreciated as well.
Thank you everybody!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a 1948? Schwinn Henderson Cantilever bike / frame / whatever you need.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you, but right now I have a cantilever bike that I am building for my wife. I am really looking for a double curved bar DX frame that has factory dimples. If you have anything like that I would be very interested. Thank you, Bob


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 19, 2017)

Still looking, and have a feeling that this will take a while.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 19, 2017)

btt


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

btt


----------



## BikerDude (Jul 28, 2019)

Is this like the frame you are looking for? My finger is positioned where a dimple is on the seat stay.


----------

